# nike help....



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

im soon to get a breeding pair hopefully and i was wondering how do i do water changes when the syphon can suck them up?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well if your breeding pair can get syphoned when doing gravel cleanings then you have been had







ok i am assuming you mean the fry, well if you stick to a weekly routine, which i recommend. the breeding pairs should pair off and start breeding within 48 hrs from waterchange/gravel cleaning and eggs should be "removed" 24 hrs after being fertilized to a holding tank. Now when you do your next gravel cleaning there might be some survivors around that get syphoned out, you could try and save them by using a turkey bayster to syphon them to the fry tank. but lots will not usually make it this way.


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

sry let me clarify a bit more lol i ment how do you gravel vac the fry tank while there are still very very small>?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

b u d l i g h t said:


> sry let me clarify a bit more lol i ment how do you gravel vac the fry tank while there are still very very small>?


i dont think you do at all, i think u just get snails and do water changes.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't think you can...what I do is...I used tube from my air bump...try to avoid the fries when I do water change...and sucking up all the waste and watever on the bottom...works for me...takes a bit of time no...


----------

